# does anyone use a rubber cutting edge?



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i only have used a quad last year to plow walks but found that i was tearing up the grass.. its a four footer and i was thinking about cutting it down to 3 foot and/or adding rubber to the bottom so as not to tear the grass up ....any help would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

rubber works good on push boxes but not sure how well it will work on a plow with out side wings on it like a push box. The rubber has got to be thick so that it does not tear! Ive seen people put pvc on the bottom of the cutting edge. Gotta be carful that the pvc doesnt shatter when its so cold. But thats how we have plowed turf soccer fields before. Go slow


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Warn and other outlets do sell composite plow blades (rubber and plastic). I would think it would help a little however if the ground freezes you shouldnt really be tearing things up.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

might work a while on blacktop. tried one a few years back.wears pretty fast,
especially on concrete


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I run a rubber plow edge and i bought if from rubbercal, i bought the 1500 psi. I love it! Especially when i plow long uneven side walks..it glides over it and does a pretty good job of scraping. So far, minimal wear has been noticed. I have spent many times almost going over the handlebars after hitting a sidewalk edge. I have a urethane edge also...and to be honest with you, i like the rubber edge better. Try it...you'll like it! Happy plowing!!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

give it a few more seasons or so. or mark your driveways with markers. or just go slower and pay attention you can feel when your in the grass


----------

